# Ray Allen? Hell No!



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ray Allen and Paul Pierce...two shoot first wings. hell no! this is not good guyz. n e one back me up?

we're givin up wally, delonte, and the 5 which is our future!!!! thats way too much!


I say we take Yi. he's gonna be real good.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Agreed on your disatisfaction with the Allen rumor. Too expensive and I just don't think he'd be a good fit with the Celtics especially being 32.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i couldnt disagree more...rondo, allen, pierce, Jefferson and whoever we are going to get with theos expiring is a great lineup...the 5 is our future??? just like gerald was our future and Al is our future now the 5 is our future...how long do we have to wait for the future?? its been 5 years...lets win now


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd like Yi. I don't know about this deal though. Allen is nice, even at 32. What concerns me though is that he is not getting any younger and he only played 55 games last season. Also, that's a ton of money over the next three for two guys who do the same thing.

However, ditching Wally for him is a huge step up. Presti must be thinking that Yi and Durant is the way to go for the future.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Big Al is good. hes gonna be an all-star.
Ray Allen is old.

imagine in 2 yrs.

Yi and Big Al up top. Paul Pierce. thats quality.

Wally and West is equal to Ray Allen not the 5th pick. maybe throw our 2nd round in there.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hate how people look at the age of someone and automatically assume he is on the downside of his career...did you take the time to check out the numbers and see that allen had the highest scoring average of his CARRER last year??? sorry but id take 27-5-4 over wally world delonte and whoever is at the 5 pick


and stop kidding yourself by saying wally and delonte is worth ray allen...thats one of the worst posts ive ever read on this board, no offense meant


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! DANNY AINGE IS A ****ING MORON!!!!! pierce & allen wont work, it will make em money for a losing team but they wont do nothing even in the crapfest eastern conference... select YI!!! hes nba ready an i think could something significant given minutes an in 3 -5 yrs Big AL YI & Pierce, Rondo An Gerald Green COULD BE DEADLY!!! Trading for allen just seems like its Helping The Sonics


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im a big yi fan...i think he will be great...but hes no where near nba ready...if he was he wouldnt be working out against folding chairs


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Im Sittin here watchin the draft an ive been excited about this for a while HOPING we got HORFORD OR YI but horford is def gone to Hawks at 3 BUT THis is awful THEY KEEP TALKING about this Sonics trade an I DONT WANT THIS TO GO DOWN ONE BIT!!! this Doesnt Help Danny!!1 D.A Should be fired....Grr Whatever I Hope swift is included in this Deal..if not its Rediculous


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Andy Katz said on ESPN this is a done deal?? AWFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

danny finally makes a deal for a good player and its awful? ha


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yall got lucky as **** in this trade


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

I havenet been wanting a deal to get made to begin with!!!! i want Yi...Allen an Pierce isnt getting past the first round if the playoffs are even in there future.....Yi Big Al Rondo an Green is a GREAT FOUR to have for ya future...Ainge is a ****


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> I havenet been wanting a deal to get made to begin with!!!! i want Yi...Allen an Pierce isnt getting past the first round if the playoffs are even in there future.....Yi Big Al Rondo an Green is a GREAT FOUR to have for ya future...Ainge is a ****



yi, big al, rondo and green would not have all been on the celtics in 4 years...this isnt a video game...you have to sign players to contracts after their rookie deals are over...if all of them pan out they would all have been on different teams...this is a business


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

we will lock em up.......we got money wit theo an wally comming offer an MLE...


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

this **** is official.

well good job danny ainge. :azdaja: :lol:


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Ray Allen will be a Celtic.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont believe this ****. I thought Ainge was an idiot...now he looks like a genius


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> i dont believe this ****. I thought Ainge was an idiot...now he looks like a genius




i wouldnt go that far


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I won't go as far as saying I love this trade, but I doubt the #5 in this draft lands you a 25ppg scorer. The tandem of Pierce and Allen will be VERY difficult to guard. It will also make it difficult for teams to double down on Al. I won't say it makes us contenders, but we'll be good. The #5 wasn't going to make us a contender either. Wally is a bum and I'm glad to be rid of him. I think Rondo and Gerald both have more potential than Delonte.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This isn't a bad trade. The Celtics got an All Star veteran. With Ray Allen, you could get into the playoffs.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

we just gotta see what happens. i think passing up on conley, yi, and noah is bad. real bad.
but w/e happens. happens. good luck, celtics.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> i dont believe this ****. I thought Ainge was an idiot...now he looks like a genius


Dude, Ainge IS an idiot. This is a great trade for Seattle. You are obviously very attatched to Allen, but your team (Seattle) is better as of right now.

Now if the Sonics can get something for Lewis, they might be on to something. If they don't, then they start a good rebuilding- but if they do get a very good PG or C in return they could forget about rebuilding and start the chase... to beat Portland. 

Boston, on the other hand, is completely lost and there is nothing that can save them now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

how is picking up wally, his contract, and his bum knees a great trade for seattle?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

wally has never been a fast guy. his knees wont bother him too much. seattle likes the 3 so they get a 3 shooter in return. you gotta hold shard tho or its down the toilet for the sonics.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> wally has never been a fast guy. his knees wont bother him too much.



funniest thing ive ever read...the reason his knees dont bother him too much is cuz he spends half the season sitting on the bench in an expensive suit


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

But damned if he doesn't look snappy in that suit.


----------



## McGEEZEY (May 24, 2006)

blakejacked said:


> Dude, Ainge IS an idiot. This is a great trade for Seattle. You are obviously very attatched to Allen, but your team (Seattle) is better as of right now.
> 
> Now if the Sonics can get something for Lewis, they might be on to something. If they don't, then they start a good rebuilding- but if they do get a very good PG or C in return they could forget about rebuilding and start the chase... to beat Portland.
> 
> Boston, on the other hand, is completely lost and there is nothing that can save them now.


Call me silly but it's a lot easier to get attached to a 27 ppg All-Star with THE BEST shot in the league than a no-name rookie (sf), an injury prone bad contract (also a sf), and yet another low-class PG to add to our roster. The only way this moves constitutes a rebuild is if we're trying to build a team with just 2 types of redundant players. Have fun winning more games than us next year.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

This trade is a very reasonable roll of the dice for Boston. Celtics brass owed to fans to try really, really hard not to field a team that sucks next season. It was trade Pierce for lesser value, because opposing GMs would know they had Ainge over a barrel, or try to add another team's Pierce and keep fans' butts in seats. 

I've been a Celtics fan since...well, since right around the time they started to stink. I threw money into Gaston's pockets during the M.L. Carr years, the Rick Pitino years, and I'll look forward to seeing a more competitive team on the floor. 

I don't see Pierce and Allen as at all redundant. One is fundamentally a slasher, the other a shooter. Both are among the best at their respective strengths. And both are good playmakers for their positions. Ideally they'd have a Jason Kidd feeding them the ball. Instead they have a Rajon Rondo. But Al Jefferson is quite a step up from Jason Collins...

Boston should be expected to earn a spot in the playoffs. I doubt they'll go far, but who knows. Big All and little Rajon are going to get better before they get worse. Happier times are ahead for Celtics' fans, however long they last.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> But damned if he doesn't look snappy in that suit.


For most of his time in Boston he's looked better in the suit than on the court. :biggrin: 

It's not a great trade, but it isn't a bad one, either. They've given up the title dreams, but at least they're going to make an attempt to win.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> But damned if he doesn't look snappy in that suit.


This made me laugh. A lot. 

To answer your question, no. -aqua.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how is picking up wally, his contract, and his bum knees a great trade for seattle?


I'm not sure why they drafted Green, but it would have been good if they had taken a big guy/point guard to go along with Durant.

Wally's contract expires in two years, giving them some financial flexibility. They don't have to resign West if they don't need him after this year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

blakejacked said:


> Dude, Ainge IS an idiot. This is a great trade for Seattle. You are obviously very attatched to Allen, but your team (Seattle) is better as of right now.
> 
> Now if the Sonics can get something for Lewis, they might be on to something. If they don't, then they start a good rebuilding- but if they do get a very good PG or C in return they could forget about rebuilding and start the chase... to beat Portland.
> 
> Boston, on the other hand, is completely lost and there is nothing that can save them now.


Seattle trades a 25+ PPG scorer who has been improving for the last 3 seasons who has shown absolutely no signs of decline for a SF to play behind Durant, a bad contract, and a redudant defensive PG.

Boston gives up an unknown prospect, a bad contract, a PG than can't run a team, and gets a 25+ PPG scorer who has been improving for the last 3 seasons who has shown absolutely no signs of decline.

How the **** is this a good trade for Seattle?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> Seattle trades a 25+ PPG scorer who has been improving for the last 3 seasons who has shown absolutely no signs of decline for a SF to play behind Durant, a bad contract, and a redudant defensive PG.
> 
> Boston gives up an unknown prospect, a bad contract, a PG than can't run a team, and gets a 25+ PPG scorer who has been improving for the last 3 seasons who has shown absolutely no signs of decline.
> 
> How the **** is this a good trade for Seattle?


its not........at all....


----------



## usceltics (Apr 22, 2006)

we got big baby and pruitt.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

yes we got rid of Wally.....now we need to get rid of scabs. Can we trade a 2nd rounder and scabs for yi?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think this is a decent trade for Boston. I don't think it was the best, but it wasn't the worst. Rajon is the future point guard, and as much as I loved Delonte's toughness, he was caught between PG and SG and wasn't spectacular at either one. Wally's knee and his contract were good to get rid of. Wally himself was a good guy and did what he was asked, but obviously without being healthy, he wasn't much help. The big question of course is what the #5 could have been to us. I think getting a rookie outside of the top two picks was a risk, especially for the Celtics. If it didn't pan out right away, you could say goodbye to Pierce and the season. By getting Allen, I think Pierce will feel a little better. Sure, it's not Garnett, but it shows Pierce that Ainge isn't standing still. I think Allen can compliment Pierce with his shooting, so Pierce can slash more, which is what he's good at. 

I also don't think trades are over. They still need a backup point guard unless they intend to keep Telfair or use Allen Ray (commentators are gonna have difficulty now), who I don't think will be a good point guard. And of course, they could still use a good defender and another post player.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

If it makes you Celtics fans feel any better, we are mad as hell about this trade as well. It make absolutely no sense to make this deal. Most fans who do not follow the Sonics are not aware of just how important was to our team. He was our team leader, our experienced veteran, our main scorer, and our leader in the locker room. He was also our main draw in getting fans in the seats.
And by the way, just do not just look at Ray's age and call him an old man who is on his way out. Take a peak at his stats and notice that he is not declining yet.

G-Force


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Does any realize that Ray Allen is really good and Wally really sucks? I'm sad to see Delonte go, but as long as Allen has a few good years left I'm happy.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

:azdaja: makes no sense...worse ****ing TRADE we can have..

ray allen..yea..hes good.

WE HAVE PAUL PIERCE FOR THAT. i rather take rashard lewis goddamn.

i rather take J-rich and throw it another player from GS for our 5th pick instead of GS sending him to bobcats..

ainge ****ed up..AGAIN on draft night..losing season for the celtics continues..

later guys, time to hang myself.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I actually don't think this is a bad move at all. The East is so bad that Allen/Pierce and a bunch of YMCA guys together could make the finals (Hell I just watched my team's water carried by one player and the Celts have two legitimate stars). People forget how good Allen was two years ago.

Plus you still kept Green and Big Al plus guys like Perkins and Rondo (edit forgot Gomes as well) to keep the future intact. How better to develop these guys then get a class guy like Allen?

Edit more I think about the more I like it: this team definitely has talent that is young and with this trade that talent will have a chance to gel with two guys to take the pressure completely off the young guys while they can still get playing time


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

People do not realize how good Ray Allen still is. And he does have at least "a couple" good years left.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Allen, Pierce, Jefferson is the best trio in the east by far IMO, no way should you guys be down on this, it was either get a star or lose pierce... and you got a true star, with 2 proven leaders and scorers on the wings and jefferson improving again you should be top 6 which is a long way from where you were this season.
just my 2c


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Some of you guys don't realize how good Ray Allen is. I'd be ecstatic if I was the Celtics. You think having Yi instead of Allen will give you a better chance at the playoffs next year? Shoot, with that, Pierce will for sure want to leave. 

Perkins/Ratliff
Jefferson/Gomes/Davis
Pierce/Green
R. Allen/T. Allen
Rondo/Pruitt

Real, real solid. Great chance at the playoffs. Pierce, Allen, Jefferson is a terrific trio, especially in the east. I don't know how you can't get excited about that.


----------



## princeb (May 14, 2003)

Danny Ainge may have just saved himself from getting tarred and feathered by Bostonians, I mean yeah, we loved him as a player but as an exec he has made bad move after incredibly bad move and has offered no explanation for it. He dismantled an East finals caliber team, traded 'Toine and got nothing, traded a host of young guys who blossomed for other teams, and almost blew the draft by talking with Durant's mom, I mean for all real purposes, Ainge is a borderline idiot, but he may just go down in Green Lore with this move if we can sign a decent free agent and restore us back to contention and respectability.

We got arguably the best shooter in the NBA to go with the Truth who can go back to slashing and leading the league in free throw attempts and and 1 three-point plays, we got Big Al who is almost polished, Gerald is developing a jumper and a basketball IQ to go with the fact that he can fly, and Rondo is on his way to becoming a capable play maker. With the two superstar's we may be able to draw a high end free agent that sees some players he wouldn't mind playing with, the East is wide open, so LET'S GO GANG GREEN!!!! 

I still believe, BLEED GREEN. :yay:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Seriously, you guys got a helluva deal picking up Allen like this. This is Ray Allen, people. The real deal, arguably the best shooter in the game, a permanent all-star... and this guy wants a new start. Celts fans should be estactic, how often do you get to pick up an all-star player like this??


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

pokpok said:


> :azdaja: makes no sense...worse F'ING TRADE we can have..
> 
> ray allen..yea..hes good.
> 
> ...


You are like that 16 year old that cried because she only got a Lexus for her birthday.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Chan said:


> You are like that 16 year old that cried because she only got a Lexus for her birthday.


:lol: Oh yea that was classic. What a *****.

Seriously though I do like this trade. We basically traded Green for Allen. We got rid of Wally and his horrible contract. We traded West who never really fit in, although i loved his heart and husle. In return we got an All-Star player that had his best scoring season last season with 26ppg. We also got a nice player in Big Baby Davis.

We did all this without giving up Pierce, Jefferson or Green.

Well Done:clap:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

This is a great trade for the Celtics. I was kind of surprised to see so many C's fans think this was a bad trade. It was a great trade(and I'm probably the world's #1 Delonte West fan). Anytime you get a perennial all-star for practically nothing it's a great trade. Let's face it, that no.5 pick wasn't going to do anything.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Isn't it gonna be confusing having "Ray Allen" and "Allan Ray" on the same team?


----------



## usceltics (Apr 22, 2006)

c_dog said:


> This is a great trade for the Celtics. I was kind of surprised to see so many C's fans think this was a bad trade. It was a great trade(and I'm probably the world's #1 Delonte West fan). Anytime you get a perennial all-star for practically nothing it's a great trade. Let's face it, *that no.5 pick wasn't going to do anything.*



Yi Yianlian isn't going to do anything????? what??????


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

usceltics said:


> Yi Yianlian isn't going to do anything????? what??????


read my lips, er, text. yi *j*ianlian isn't going to do anything. the guy is a project and is possibly several years older than his listed age at 19. we have a much better bigman in al jefferson anyway.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

c_dog said:


> read my lips, er, text. yi *j*ianlian isn't going to do anything. the guy is a project and is possibly several years older than his listed age at 19. we have a much better bigman in al jefferson anyway.


that's what happens when you get drafted by a deadend franchise


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think this is going to work because we three superior offensive options now (the defense needs to be addressed though). I think Ray Allen's scoring average will dip to maybe below 20 a game, but at the same time I don't think Allen will make a problem about it. Pierce now has no right to complain because he got exactly what he was begging for. And I think having two guys like Allen and Pierce outside can only help Al by drawing defenders off him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

G-Force said:


> People do not realize how good Ray Allen still is. And he does have at least "a couple" good years left.


Hey he had a career-high scoring average last year and I think he has def. more than 2 years left.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Allen, Pierce, Jefferson is the best trio in the east by far IMO, no way should you guys be down on this, it was either get a star or lose pierce... and you got a true star, with 2 proven leaders and scorers on the wings and jefferson improving again you should be top 6 which is a long way from where you were this season.
> just my 2c


as much as i love the c's i couldnt disagree more.

Kidd, Jefferson, Carter-clearly takes the cake.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I just read the whole thread and I'm stunned by anyone being pissed at this. If I hear the phrase he'll.......in 3-5 years again, I'm going to hurl! 

This was one of the best trades I've seen Danny pull off. We lose Wally's contract, Delonte, who wasn't a great fit for us and a 5th pick that was by no means a guarantee of a future star. (Was kind of surprised that Jeff Green went that high, really)

We still have trade potential beyond this trade to build a little more.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Chan said:


> Seattle trades a 25+ PPG scorer who has been improving for the last 3 seasons who has shown absolutely no signs of decline for a SF to play behind Durant, a bad contract, and a redudant defensive PG.
> 
> Boston gives up an unknown prospect, a bad contract, a PG than can't run a team, and gets a 25+ PPG scorer who has been improving for the last 3 seasons who has shown absolutely no signs of decline.
> 
> How the **** is this a good trade for Seattle?



It's worse than you think, Delonte is an atrocious defender. I think it was a pretty good deal for the Celtics, they surgically removed a cancer and got a good NBA player in the bargain. All at the cost of an unknown that might never amount to anything.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

c_dog said:


> read my lips, er, text. yi *j*ianlian isn't going to do anything. the guy is a project and is possibly several years older than his listed age at 19. we have a much better bigman in al jefferson anyway.


He's 22. Someone looked up his citizenship #, and the number dates from October of 1984. He'll be 23 next year.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I liked this trade for the Celtics too, Paul Pierce's window is gonna be closing and Ainge needed to get that player that could help win now. 

I love the one-two punch this gives the Celtics, it atleast gets them in the playoffs in the east, and when the Theo deal comes off the book I'm sure they'll be able to resign Jefferson and get a PG and be set for atleast 4-5 years.

and I could see Allen playing well into his mid thirties, since he doesn't really rely on athletisicm to be effective.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> as much as i love the c's i couldnt disagree more.
> 
> Kidd, Jefferson, Carter-clearly takes the cake.


I wouldn't say so. Kidd, Jefferson and Carter are all perimeter players. You don't really have that balance. With the Celtics they have 2 perimeter guys and a big. A lot more balanced. Plus, you don't get much shooting from those guys either. With the Celtics you have Ray, probably the 2nd best shooter in the league and Paul Pierce, an above average shooter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

WOW just wow at some of the comments


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

The only reason why this trade happened, is ebcause Pierce wanted a player who could make an impact


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perhaps you should write a dissertation on that thesis.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Vincesanity91 said:


> The only reason why this trade happened, is ebcause Pierce wanted a player who could make an impact


Hmm...


----------

